# TJ Ford will be an NBA Star



## Muffin

I know it's only summer games, but I like what I see in his play. He's dropping dimes and moving the ball well. I can't wait to see him run the floor with Desmond.

Also, Skinner was a great pickup b/c he can run well and rebound well.


----------



## bruno34115

agreed 100% this guy will be a great pg :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## #1BucksFan

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> agreed 100% this guy is a great pg :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


WILL BE a great PG. No PG made a huge differance immediately during the regular season. I'm giving him about a year to get used to the league, then see how he does towards the end of this year, then next year. He will be good. They say he's as quick as AI.


----------



## MikeDC

I have to admit (because I thought he'd be awful) that he's playing well in the Summer league. Of course, I don't think that's a very good indicator, but it's certainly nicer to see him doing well than stinking up the court


----------



## MikeIsGood

I think TJ has a very bright future ahead of him. He was one of my favorite players in college ball this past year who wasnt a Badger (Harris and Tucker > All). He has incredible footspeed, vision "Liek 4 HAWK", and he takes it inside and scores, and he gets to the line where he shot grat in the SLs. I have alot of faith in the little guy. He's going to have alot of pressure on him, but I think he can overcome it.


----------



## #1BucksFan

Did anyone see the play where that guy in texas missed a shot and Tj slammed it home?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Yeah I saw that dunk, it was sick, and yeah TJ Ford will be a star, him and Kidd are SO alike.


----------



## texan

i saw every texas game and this guy is sick. will be a great PG in the L no doubt


----------



## adbad

*Look at this video*

http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~platinum/Hoopstv.htm

I just wanted you guys to see the type of athlete T.J. is. Scroll down to the "Wannabe Stars" video and watch him in the dunk contest (he is #7). Keep in mind that this was in high school and his vertical has gone up since then (oh yeah, and he's maybe 5'11"). You guys got yourself a player. I am jealous...


----------



## ScottVdub

tj ford is one of those just natural point guards that you will be able to put on any team and he will help improve it. Hes not going to be the type of point guard where the chemistry of the team is disrupted because hes a shoot first pg. Natural PG's with his skill usually end up having pretty good careers. Im not sure if he will be an all star but if he can have a mark jackson type of career then that means that the bucks wont have to worry about their point guard situation for at least the next decade.


----------



## bullet

I say he'll be solid!

not great!


----------



## bballer27

tj ford is good and if he works hard he might be an allstar


----------



## texan

you can quote me sayin this. 5 yrs down the line he will be avgin at least 16pts 9assists on above 43 percent shooting. and he will be an all star in the east. all in 4-5 yrs. look for him to avg 7 or 8 assists his rookie yr and in his prime to be avgin 10 and above.


----------



## RetroDreams

I think the biggest thing for TJ Ford was the firing of Karl and the hiring of Porter. Having a fellow PG, and a damn good one at that, as a coach will equal quicker development because he can flat out explain things and give experiences to TJ that Karl couldn't.


----------



## BG7

George Karl was a horrible coach. It isnt good when the teams star players didnt like him. Payton, Allen, Casell, and Robinson all didnt like him. Brand who is a easy to coach guy said that during the world championships Karl wasnt a good coach. If he couldnt take a talented USA team to the championship he sucks when a star team like Germany does good.


----------



## compsciguy78

TJ Ford will be an All-Star and one of the top 5 point guards in the league in maybe 3-4 years. He has the foot quickness of AI with the passing of JKidd. He has it all, except for height, but with his skills he can overcome that. He is going to be a repeat all star. The bucks got lucky the bulls took hinrich instead of Ford. Ford is going to be a lot better!!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Ford WILL BE a great PG!
No doubt in my mind he wont..


----------



## Mavs Dude

I think the Bucks is the perfect team for T.J., he doesn't have to score that much just get a whole bunch of assists,steals, and a couple of rebounds.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

He is exciting to watch, for sure and has excellent point guard skills. I know its like a broken record to say it, but if only he was three inches taller...

Then I'd say future all-star for sure.

But I have no doubt he's going to be good.


----------



## HKF

Well TJ isn't getting any minutes. Is he hurt or something? I am watching Damon Jones and Erick Strickland. This team can't run with these sorry excuse for PG's.


----------



## Mavs Dude

I'm pretty sure they said he had a sore ankle and wouldn't play.


----------



## whiterhino

Yup he was injured, hurt his ankle but nothing too serious should be back soon.


----------

